# Comer un moco



## pepone

Les pregunto a los habitantes del Río de la Plata, o al resto de los parlantes de esta lengua, el significado figurativo de esta frase obviamente en el plano coloquial, hasta el momento no la vi en la Rae.

Siempre agradecido de escuchar sus pareceres.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Pepone:

Al menos en los países centroamericanos en general y *El Salvador* en particular no nos suena esa expresión. Me imagino que ha de ser propia de ustedes, allá en el sur.

Saludos,


----------



## sicoticosandro

cual es el sginificado figurativo?

para mi chileno, es meterse lo dedos enla nariz, sacar un moco y comerselo sin vacilación...

disculap mi ginorancia a lo mejor otros commpatriotas míos le dan un doble sentido...


----------



## Namarne

No sé si puede servir de ayuda, pero por aquí si alguien te suelta un moco, significa que te ha contestado con una ordinariez, con un insulto, o simplemente que te ha dicho una frase brusca y desconsiderada. 
(No sé si "comerse un moco" podría ser recibir un tipo de trato así, es sólo una suposición.)


----------



## clares3

En España he oído la frase "se come los mocos por no tirarlos" aludiendo siempre a la tacañería de la persona de la que se está hablando. Es una frase de uso en el círculo familiar y nada presentable en público.
Clares3


----------



## heidita

En Madrid es una expresión cheli y es una pena que Anti (cheli por excelencia) esté de vacaciones, pero espero que alguien pueda explicarlo mejor.

¿Tú, _ejque_, no te comes los mocos?

Eso significa algo así como: Vamos, tú no estás en el "rollo", no sabes nada de ...(lo que sea), eres muy comedido ....

También en el sentido de: no conseguir el objetivo, no llegar a nada, "no comerse una rosca"

Esto un ejemplo, lleno de expresiones que espero no confundan más, pero muy típicas de aquí.



> O sea que e salido to quemao de la asesoría para irme al INEM a mirar algún curso para apuntarme y estaba hasta la puta bandera aquello, y lloviendo, y mi paraguas medio roto, y con un frio que hace por la zona que está la oficina del copón, asi que de vuelta a casa con un papelito que pone 650 euros, y da gracias que avisaste con 15 dias, si no te comes los mocos chaval. Ahora si que manda huevos.


 
Subrayo todas las expresiones. 

El sentido que le da *Namarne*, no es conocido por aquí.


----------



## Namarne

y da gracias que avisaste con 15 dias, si no te comes los mocos chaval 

Pero en este caso no es una frase hecha (está mal subrayada: "si no, te comes los mocos"). Simplemente significa: si no hubieras avisado con 15 días de antelación, no habrías recibido el dinero (y no habrías tenido nada para comer, más que tus propios mocos).


----------



## heidita

heidita said:


> También en el sentido de: no conseguir el objetivo, no llegar a nada, "no comerse una rosca"


 


Namarne said:


> "si no, te comes los mocos"). Simplemente significa: si no hubieras avisado con 15 días de antelación, no habrías recibido el dinero (y no habrías tenido nada para comer, más que tus propios mocos).


 
Más que _mal subrayado_, que también, está mal puesta, ya que le falta la coma. Pero lo dejé así como en el texto original. 

De todas formas, la acepción de no conseguir lo que se había propuesto, ya la había mencionado antes.

*Mi joya dice (¡¡y aclama derecho de autor!!)*:  que el que _no se come los mocos_ es como él que_ mea Varón Dandy_ (afamada marca de colonia), es decir, que _es más cursi que una perdiz con ligas_ o _un repollo con un lazo._


----------



## Jhoanus

Aquí en mi país el que come moco es una persona que no anda en la onda... que es muy tonto o que no entiende las situaciones... es un quedado.... Ese muchacho siempre anda comiendo moco (ese muchacho es lento o no hace las cosas a tiempo o no presta atención)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá el que está comiendo mocos está papando moscas.


----------



## Jhoanus

Acá el que está comiendo mocos está papando moscas.

qué es eso de papar moscas?????


----------



## Aviador

Hola,

Sicoticosandro, algunos mensajes más arriba, se pregunta si existe en Chile algúna expresión con "moco". La única que se me ocurre es usando la palabra como sinónimo de "muy poco":

-_Me pagaron un moco por mi trabajo_ (una miseria, casi nada)

y de ahí, entonces:

-_Estoy muerto de hambre, hoy al almuerzo comí un moco_ (casi nada)

Saludos y buen apetito.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Papando moscas es estar distraído, viendo a todos lados menos al que debes ver.


----------



## Jhoanus

Papando moscas es estar distraído, viendo a todos lados menos al que debes ver.

Exacto... esa es un de las definiciones de comer moco.....
También solemos decir que "la persona anda en la luna"


----------



## the_teacher

Hola!! "_*Comerse los mocos"*_ en Uruguay quiere decir.... les pongo un ejemplo:
Hay un hombre y una mujer juntos, ella digamos que...coquetea con él, no? Pero él no avanza y no la besa. Luego cuando él se junta con los amigos y ellos le preguntan la típica "...y?!" él dice q no paso nada, a lo q ellos responden "*...ah pero vos te comes los mocos!*" 
Se entendió? No se cual sería la palabra correcta para su significado, aquí se usa mucho también decir "*vos te caes de pajero*" con el mismo significado.
En cuanto a "papando moscas", coincido con Jhoanus, aquí también es estar distraído.


Saludos gente!!!!


----------



## Larimar

Hola... En Republica Dominicana se utiliza "Te comiste los mocos"  para referirse a haber cometido una estupidez. Generalmente uno se come los mocos en el mismo momento en que mete la pata....


----------



## the_teacher

Larimar said:


> Hola... En Republica Dominicana se utiliza "Te comiste los mocos"  para referirse a haber cometido una estupidez. Generalmente uno se come los mocos en el mismo momento en que mete la pata....




Creo que encontraste las palabras exactas para lo que yo quise decir, gracias!




Saludos !


----------



## Berenguer

Por aquí, por los madriles, más que una expresión cheli, es una expresión frecuente: "chaval, como no espabiles te vas a comer los mocos". Como ha dicho Narname,


Namarne said:


> [...] Simplemente significa: si no hubieras avisado con 15 días de antelación, no habrías recibido el dinero (y no habrías tenido nada para comer, más que tus propios mocos).



Es decir, te habrías quedado a dos velas, papando moscas (Toño, esta también la he oído por aquí...poco, pero la he oído), viéndolas venir...etcétera.

Un saludo


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Por aquí, por los madriles, más que una expresión cheli, es una expresión frecuente:


 
Me has sorprendido, Bergenguer con que "sea una expresión frecuente". No sé cómo en una conversación medianamente educada vas a meter esta frase. 

Insisto que es una expresión _cheli._ Aparece un libro/diccionario acerca de expresiones _cheli_ en la que figura la frase. (Tocho cheli)


----------



## chics

Aquí también se usa la expresión* comerse los mocos*, muy frecuente en el plano coloquial, entre amigos. No me parece vulgar. Significa quedarse sin nada, especialmente _sin ligar_. 

El gesto son los dedos índice y corazón movíendose de los orificios de la nariz a la boca, normalmente con una sonrisilla cabrona.

Una expresión equivalente, también muy usada, es *quedarse a dos velas*, aunque en general lo dejamos en* ¡dos velas!* y tiene el mismo gesto.


----------



## Rayines

Larimar said:


> Hola... En Republica Dominicana se utiliza "Te comiste los mocos" para referirse a haber cometido una estupidez. Generalmente uno se come los mocos en el mismo momento en que mete la pata....


Hola: en Argentina usamos, con esta misma acepción que tú dices, "mandarse un moco", como equivocarse .


----------



## krolaina

Mmmm... ¿y por qué nadie ha dicho que es sinónimo de aburrimiento? Esto sí que me sorprende!.

A. ¿Qué haces?
B. Psé...pues aquí...comiéndome los mocos. (O sea, que no está haciendo nada).

En cuanto a que sea una expresión frecuente, al menos en Madrid, pues... no lo he oído mucho, la verdad. Sólo en el sentido que os he apuntado, claro, que también estoy del todo de acuerdo con Chics (a las mucosidades también les llamamos "velas").


----------



## Jhoanus

Es cierto... Nosotros también la usamos como sinónimo de aburrimiento... Creo que estaba comiendo moco y no me di cuenta de que tenia otro significado...


----------



## María Madrid

De acuerdo con Heidita, comerse los mocos siempre ha sido una expresión muy vulgar, pero como últimamente parece ser que hay una tendencia que defiende que cuanto más ordinarios mejor, se oyen de manera habitual cosas que antes no lo eran. No creo, en cualquier caso que eso de "comerse los mocos" sea muy aceptable entre gente de, digamos, más de 30 años ni en todos los ambientes. Saludos,


----------



## Aviador

María Madrid said:


> De acuerdo con Heidita, comerse los mocos siempre ha sido una expresión muy vulgar, pero como últimamente parece ser que hay una tendencia que defiende que cuanto más ordinarios mejor, se oyen de manera habitual cosas que antes no lo eran. No creo, en cualquier caso que eso de "comerse los mocos" sea muy aceptable entre gente de, digamos, más de 30 años ni en todos los ambientes. Saludos,



Y yo que pensaba que eso de "cuanto más ordinarios mejor" sólo era aquí en Chile, pero veo que hay quien opina que también sucede en otros lugares. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Conozco "comerse los mocos" sólo como sinónimo de fracasar. No creo que sea vulgar (sí coloquial, claro) ni que sea cheli (yo no hablo cheli y la uso a veces). Algo vulgar sería, en vez de decir "al final me comí los mocos en el examen", decir "al final me espachurraron la almorrana en el examen".


----------



## María Madrid

Pues si no lo consideras vulgar, no dudes que lo era en su origen. Las cosas cambian, no digo que no, pero considero que en ciertos ambientes sigue chirriando, cuestiones generacionales aparte. Saludos,


----------



## Berenguer

heidita said:


> Me has sorprendido, Bergenguer con que "sea una expresión frecuente". No sé cómo en una conversación medianamente educada vas a meter esta frase.
> 
> Insisto que es una expresión _cheli._ Aparece un libro/diccionario acerca de expresiones _cheli_ en la que figura la frase. (Tocho cheli)



Bueno, no sé que dirá el tocho cheli, pero vamos, no vayamos ahora a meter cualquier expresión un poco fuera de lo ordinario en el conjunto de cheli. Cheli es expresiones como "¿qué dices? Que te frigorices", hay un puntito macarra inestimable, y otros matices que han sido ampliamente discutidos en otros foros.
Y como cito de Chics a continuación, sí que es una expresión frecuente. Digamos incluso, que cada día más frecuente.



chics said:


> Aquí también se usa la expresión* comerse los mocos*, muy frecuente en el plano coloquial, entre amigos. No me parece vulgar. Significa quedarse sin nada, especialmente _sin ligar_.
> 
> [...]





María Madrid said:


> De acuerdo con Heidita, comerse los mocos siempre ha sido una expresión muy vulgar, pero como últimamente parece ser que hay una tendencia que defiende que cuanto más ordinarios mejor, se oyen de manera habitual cosas que antes no lo eran. No creo, en cualquier caso que eso de "comerse los mocos" sea muy aceptable entre gente de, digamos, más de 30 años ni en todos los ambientes. Saludos,



Coincido contigo chics: vulgar no la considero en absoluto. Coloquial, sí, por supuesto. Y en fin, podría citar miles de casos en que personas de más de 30, de 40 y hasta de 60 dicen esa expresión (profesores de colegio, instituto, universidad, catedráticos, jefes, peones, en definitiva, cualquier tipo de gente de cualquier edad) sin caer en la vulgaridad.

Un saludo.


----------



## María Madrid

Pues yo por mi parte también conozco incontables personas que muy educadamente no levantarían una ceja al oírlo pero les sonaría a mil demonios... Saludos,


----------



## chics

María Madrid said:


> Comerse los mocos siempre ha sido una expresión muy vulgar...


No lo sabía ¿por qué?


----------



## María Madrid

Supongo que porque en general cualquier alusión a las secreciones corporales fuera de la consulta de un médico no se considera tradicionalmente elegante. Saludos,


----------



## chics

Aaah... pensaba que tal vez tenía un origen, digamos, jugoso. Entonces todo se reduce a que una expresión que contenga "moco" pueda ser o no considerada de mal gusto. 

Al menos en Cataluña se trata de una palabra de lo más normal. Muchas personas utilizar -incorrectamente, y a sabiendas, pero eso es otro asunto- la palabra _mocarse _para "sacarse los mocos". _Mocarse_ existe en catalán y es estandar, se usa en la consulta del médico y en las recepciones del príncipe de Andorra, un _mocador _es un pañuelo de cualquier tipo, aunque sea de seda salvaje y para adornar el cuello, o bailar la danza de los siete velos...

Para los demás supongo que está en la misma categoría que _culo_. Personalmente no pienso que usar estas palabras sea vulgar, pero el límite de la vulgaridad es distinto en cada persona y forma parte de su personalidad. No hay que imponerlo.


----------



## María Madrid

Tu ejemplo de culo es excelente. Efectivamente las cosas varían y lo que hace años podía ser impensable con el tiempo puede convertirse en algo mucho más neutro, que no aceptable. Personalmente creo que el tema del hilo no ha llegado aún a tanto. 

El concepto de vulgaridad, y por lo tanto de sus límites, no es individual y personal, sino social. Depende del entorno en el que se ha criado y desenvuelve la persona. Lo que es aceptable y normal entre los pobladores del Las Barranquillas (poblado chabolista en las afueras de Madrid donde venden drogas) está muy lejos del lenguaje que se considera aceptable entre los vecinos de Puerta de Hierro o La Moraleja (urbanizaciones de lujo), por poner dos ejemplos extremos. Entre medias tampoco hay un único criterio uniforme, sino diferentes usos entre los diferentes entornos sociales. 

Saludos,


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Por aquí, por los madriles, más que una expresión cheli,


 
Después de mucho buscar, he encontrado esta divertida página con expresiones cheli "de toda la vida". 

http://www.madridmemata.es/madrid/03/22/¿descojone-o-descojono-asi-se-habla-en-madrid/

Entre ellas el consabido "moco".




> ....pues se dice _por la patilla_, pero sobre todo _por la jeta_ o _por el morro_. No se dice eso aquí? Yo pensaba que sí…
> 
> 
> ...si didi, y si te quieres tirar el moco internacional by the face.


 ¡¡Eso sí es grande!!

Evidentemente no es lo mismo _tirase el moco_ que comérselo...pero el _punto macarra_ es indudable en ambas expresiones.



María Madrid said:


> comerse los mocos siempre ha sido una expresión muy vulgar, pero como últimamente parece ser que hay una tendencia que defiende que cuanto más ordinarios mejor


 


Aviador said:


> Y yo que pensaba que eso de "cuanto más ordinarios mejor" sólo era aquí en Chile, pero veo que hay quien opina que también sucede en otros lugares.


 
Así parece: la vulgaridad parece que ha pasado a "lo coloquial" sea cual sea la expresión.





Dr. Quizá said:


> Conozco "comerse los mocos" sólo como sinónimo de fracasar. No creo que sea vulgar (sí coloquial, claro) ni que sea cheli (yo no hablo cheli y la uso a veces). .


 
¿Es que solo los "chelis" cien por cien hablan _cheli_? ¿Los demás mortales no podemos usar _expresiones cheli_ sin hablar cheli todo el rato?



Berenguer said:


> Bueno, no sé que dirá el tocho cheli, pero vamos, no vayamos ahora a meter cualquier expresión un poco fuera de lo ordinario en el conjunto de cheli.


 
No cualquier expresión, no. Esta sí.





> Cheli es expresiones como "¿qué dices? Que te frigorices", hay un puntito macarra inestimable, y otros matices que han sido ampliamente discutidos en otros foros.


 
En efecto: un punto macarra. ¿Es que "tú no te comes los mocos" para decir "tú es que no estás en el rollo" no tiene un punto macarra?






> Coincido contigo chics: vulgar no la considero en absoluto.


Un saludo.[/quote]

Ya lo dije antes: ideal para meterla en la conversación con un jefe cualquier día.



María Madrid said:


> Supongo que porque en general cualquier alusión a las secreciones corporales fuera de la consulta de un médico no se considera tradicionalmente elegante.


 
Como por ejemplo: *me meo de la risa*. Aún siendo muy coloquial, no deja de ser vulgar, y no se puede usar en cualquier ambiente. 



chics said:


> _Mocarse_ existe en catalán y es estandar, se usa en la consulta del médico y en las recepciones del príncipe de Andorra, un _mocador _es un pañuelo de cualquier tipo


 
Chics, no es lo mismo "comerse los mocos" que sonarse la nariz. Precisamente el asunto de "comer" tiene ese punto macarra al que hace alusión Berenguer.


----------



## María Madrid

heidita said:


> la vulgaridad parece que ha pasado a "lo coloquial" sea cual sea la expresión.


Heidi: totalmente de acuerdo, creo que ahí está el quid de la cuestión, esa percepción (vulgar = coloquial) parece estar cobrando fuerza en ciertos ambientes. En el fondo me da la sensación de que no es más que una simplificación del lenguaje y su riqueza de matices. Saludos,


----------



## Berenguer

María Madrid said:


> [...]
> 
> El concepto de vulgaridad, y por lo tanto de sus límites, no es individual y personal, sino social. Depende del entorno en el que se ha criado y desenvuelve la persona. Lo que es aceptable y normal entre los pobladores del Las Barranquillas (poblado chabolista en las afueras de Madrid donde venden drogas) está muy lejos del lenguaje que se considera aceptable entre los vecinos de Puerta de Hierro o La Moraleja (urbanizaciones de lujo), por poner dos ejemplos extremos. Entre medias tampoco hay un único criterio uniforme, sino diferentes usos entre los diferentes entornos sociales.
> 
> Saludos,



Ahí estamos, creando elitismos. Ahora resulta que un _Monclovita Portaherrense _por el hecho de haber nacido en una zona rica, ya habla mejor, viste mejor, y es más chachiguay que uno que, y no me voy a un extremo barranquil, que viva en Villaverde o en Vallecas (te daría miles de ejemplos de justo todo lo contrario, una de las personas que yo conozco  que mejor habla y más ajusta las palabras es un carabancheleño de ascendencia andaluza). No confundamos el dinero con la riqueza (y menos la lingüística). La vulgaridad no es ni mucho menos lo mismo que la cotidianeidad. Sin embargo, hay ambientes distendidos, incluso con jefes (ejemplo el mío) al que le pudo soltar un, a su pregunta al verme ocioso, "aquí, comiendome los mocos", al igual que lo decían muchos de mis profesores "que, fulanito, estás ahí bien comiéndote los mocos, ¿eh?". Cierto es que expresiones vulgares y cotidianas tienen que moderarse en ciertos ambientes, al igual que ciertas expresiones excesivamente formales y, digamos, finas, han de hacerlo en ambientes distendidos.



María Madrid said:


> Heidi: totalmente de acuerdo, creo que ahí está el quid de la cuestión, esa percepción (vulgar = coloquial) parece estar cobrando fuerza en ciertos ambientes. En el fondo me da la sensación de que no es más que una simplificación del lenguaje y su riqueza de matices. Saludos,



Y te aseguro, que en cada una de mis frases, habladas y excritas, sigo aquella máxima de Conrad describiendo un personaje del que decía que: "Su cerebro parecía sopesar cada palabra antes de pronunciar la otra, como si las palabras fueran un paso de piedras sobre las que su pensamiento debía apoyarse para atravesar las aguas del error". La riqueza de matices no se pierde por usar palabras vulgares en ambientes cotidianos, que no es lo mismo que usar palabras cotidianas en ambientes vulgares.

Un saludo.


----------



## heidita

Berenguer said:


> Ahí estamos, creando elitismos. Ahora resulta que un _Monclovita Portaherrense _por el hecho de haber nacido en una zona rica, ya habla mejor, viste mejor, y es más chachiguay que uno que, y no me voy a un extremo barranquil, que viva en Villaverde o en Vallecas


 
Berenguer, ¿no crees que esto es pura demagogia?


> una de las personas que yo conozco que mejor habla y más ajusta las palabras es un carabanchelero


 
Yo también: Es mi joya, lo has descubierto. 

Berenguer, no se dice _carabancheleño_, es* carabanchelero*.

En definitiva, sigo diciendo que comerse los mocos es vulgar, no extremadamente como el otro hilo de "los muertos", pero vulgar al fin y al cabo. 
Bien es cierto que como tenemos en esta página varios ejemplos, las vulgaridades ya no se consideran como tales porque "son cotidianas".


----------



## Berenguer

heidita said:


> Berenguer, ¿no crees que esto es pura demagogia?



Ehm...no. Normalmente cuando alguien dice algo como lo que yo he expuesto, siempre hay otro alguien que contesta con la afirmación de que se está haciendo demagogia. Reglas del diálogo. Si pensara que es demagogia no lo hubiera escrito.



heidita said:


> Berenguer, no se dice _carabancheleño_, es* carabanchelero*.



Cierto, es carabanchelero. Gracias por la aclaración.



heidita said:


> En definitiva, sigo diciendo que comerse los mocos es vulgar, no extremadamente como el otro hilo de "los muertos", pero vulgar al fin y al cabo.


"Lo de los muertos" no es que sea ya vulgar o no, sino que entra dentro del cubo de los ofensivos.

E insisto, no es que las vulgaridades se consideren cotidianas. Sino que hay dos grupos diferentes que tienen puntos en común (con teoría de conjuntos esto se explicaba de maravilla). En mi opinión, no es vulgar, en la tuya sí. Justo para esto están estos foros.


Un saludo


----------



## chics

Hola.

Vuelvo a la carga sólo para recordar que debe haber una diferencia entre coloquial y vulgar, no me parece lo mismo decirle a alguien que se come los mocos a que _hoy no follas_ o _aquí, rascándome los huevos_.

Si he entendido bien, comerse los mocos es vulgar porque se trata de flujos corporales y como imagen es un poco asquerosa. Empezaría diciendo que es una expreión tan sobada que ya nadie se imagina unos jugosos mocos en su garganta, como tampoco nadie imagina a un hombre con sus pantalones bajados, cagando sobre un cubo de leche, por ejemplo. 
Pero como me expongo a que me digan que sí, añado: Hay un montón de cosas igual o más asquerosas que se dicen sin ninguna impunidad y sin que nadie las juzgue de "vulgares", empezando por todo el vocabulario usado por las embarazadas, desde el mítico "buscamos un bébé" (que todo el mundo en esta Tierra sepa que hoy follo sin condón), a todo los detalles sobre náuseas, estrias, cremas varias -como esa transparente de las ecografía, ecs, que parece moco de alien- y un largo etcétera. Todo lo que se refiere a bebés y niños, "ay, que le limpio el moquito", o "se come los mocos" (y, ahí, literalmente), cacas, meados, vomitados, eczemas, eruptos, etc. Las recetas de comida china y exótica en general, los bares de guiris sudorosos con olor a humanidad y alcohol, los reportajes científicos de las moscas cojoneras, de serpientes, de larvas, de operaciones a corazón abierto, de implantes de silicona, las entrevistas rosas de ciertos especímenes de silicona, los palacios de lujo con hierba en el jardín junto a un pueblo en el que mueren de sed, la prostitución de niños, la matanza masiva de inocentes en guerras que sirven para que otro gane dinero...

Hay muchísimas cosas asquerosas y no consideramos que por ello la palabra que las nombra pertenece al registro vulgar.


----------



## Cristina.

Un pajarito alemán me ha sugerido indirectamente que participe en este hilo.
"Comerse los mocos" significa no conseguir algo, no ligar , como "no comerse una rosca", "no pillar cacho" o "pasar la mano por la pared" (esta última menos oída, me imagino que no hace falta explicarla)
A mí me parece "coloquial" más que "vulgar", coincido básicamente con Berenguer y Chics.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Berenguer said:


> Ahí estamos, creando elitismos. Ahora resulta que un _Monclovita Portaherrense _por el hecho de haber nacido en una zona rica, ya habla mejor, viste mejor, y es más chachiguay que uno que, y no me voy a un extremo barranquil, que viva en Villaverde o en Vallecas (te daría miles de ejemplos de justo todo lo contrario, una de las personas que yo conozco que mejor habla y más ajusta las palabras es un carabancheleño de ascendencia andaluza). No confundamos el dinero con la riqueza (y menos la lingüística). La vulgaridad no es ni mucho menos lo mismo que la cotidianeidad. Sin embargo, hay ambientes distendidos, incluso con jefes (ejemplo el mío) al que le pudo soltar un, a su pregunta al verme ocioso, "aquí, comiendome los mocos", al igual que lo decían muchos de mis profesores "que, fulanito, estás ahí bien comiéndote los mocos, ¿eh?". Cierto es que expresiones vulgares y cotidianas tienen que moderarse en ciertos ambientes, al igual que ciertas expresiones excesivamente formales y, digamos, finas, han de hacerlo en ambientes distendidos.


Como sabe todo el mundo que se ha movido por distintos ambientes, ninguna clase social tiene el monopolio de hablar bien. Y desde luego yo NO he defendido ni defiendo semejante disparate. Dicho lo cual es indiscutible que en entornos marginales se usan expresiones absolutamente inaceptables en otros entornos, por poner un ejemplo extremo.

También es cierto, como apuntaba Heidita, que en los últimos años hay una clarísima tendencia a confundir vulgar con coloquial. No es el tema de este hilo discutir la influencia del crecimiento económico frente al estancamiento en el nivel cultural (el hijo del emigrante del campo que antes vivía en un pisito de 50 metros ahora tiene un adosado y habla igual de mal que sus antepasados si no se ha preocupado por cultivarse, que gracias a Dios hay muchos, aunque no tantos, por más que hayan sacado una carrera y su nivel económico sea mucho más alto), pero no es elitismo afirmar que hay evidente vulgarización (dudo que hace veinte o treinta años pudiera salir alguien en la tele diciendo "soy una barriobajera y a mucha honra") a todos los niveles que también se extiende al lenguaje. Y no es elitismo decir que hay cosas que se consideran vulgares en ciertos ambientes mientras que en otros no chirrían. En cuanto a lo de tus profesores... en mi colegio jamás oí dirigirse al profesorado a nadie en esos términos. Se pueden decir las cosas de muchas maneras y no entiendo por qué una opción basta es más fetén que otra que puede ser perfectamente coloquial sin entrar en ordinarieces. Saludos,


----------



## gdiaz

La pregunta original es por el significado de "comer un moco" y no "comerse los mocos". Mi compatriota ya explicó que en Chile significa comer poco, casi nada.


----------

